# Cinematic Studio Percussion?



## barteredbride (Oct 30, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has a clue when this might be released? There is no info on the Cinematic Studio website and no announcement has been made yet.


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 30, 2020)

So it begins.


----------



## karender (Oct 30, 2020)

Well, it was to deal with questions being asked in a speculation thread for CSW so you thought you'd try to move the discussion for CSP over here in sample talk


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 30, 2020)

that's too quick to be discussed. probably a year or two.


----------



## karender (Oct 30, 2020)

*CINEMATIC STUDIO BUMP !* 

(Still feel so good !)


----------



## constaneum (Oct 30, 2020)

here we go again....oh boy


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 30, 2020)

Barteredbride, you feel you are missing something as far as percussions go? The market is pretty saturated.


----------



## Guffy (Oct 30, 2020)

nh


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 30, 2020)

Sorry but the whole joke is to start the next thread right AFTER the release of the woodwinds....You kinda ruined the joke....


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Vote to lock the thread until the woodwinds are released?


----------



## bigcatJC (Oct 30, 2020)

Wouldn't this place go nuts if they released Woodwinds and Percussion on the same day...Say Black Friday or Cyber Monday...And that was the reason for the delay for the winds?

You could open your front door and hear the faint popping sound from the heads of people on this board exploding all around the world.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 30, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Barteredbride, you feel you are missing something as far as percussions go? The market is pretty saturated.


So is the market for strings and brass. There's plenty of room for percussion to come out that does things differently. We just got a whole library called "Plck" for the simplest instruments imaginable and yet it does things differently and to my ears sounds absolutely incredible.



bigcatJC said:


> Wouldn't this place go nuts if they released Woodwinds and Percussion on the same day...Say Black Friday or Cyber Monday...And that was the reason for the delay for the winds?
> 
> You could open your front door and hear the faint popping sound from the heads of people on this board exploding all around the world.


or imagine they troll us all and the percussion drops, not the winds.


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 30, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Vote to lock the thread until the woodwinds are released?


We'll it was just a joke but I'm waiting like you guys as well for both products...

I didn't realise this was so sensitive ! 

Do want you want, block, delete or whatever, I don't mind honest.


----------



## purple (Oct 31, 2020)

Well, the upside is that percussion probably requires the least programming mojo and generally the least amount of samples compared to full legato solo winds and brass and strings. So I'd expect the turnaround between the W and P to be really fast relatively. I hope it's cheaper than the others too, but I honestly can't ask for better than that $279 we get as loyal customers already.


----------



## cqd (Oct 31, 2020)

Has anyone emailed them about an ETA yet?..


I wouldn't be completely surprised if they released both at the same time..


----------



## Sebanimation (Oct 31, 2020)

I expected this thread to appear only after the release of the woodwinds... My hopes were high for a brief moment... and then shattered to pieces. Thanks.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 24, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You did it... You crazy son of a b****, you did it... 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a clue when this might be released? There is no info on the Cinematic Studio website and no announcement has been made yet.



2023


----------



## JeffvR (Dec 24, 2020)

They still need to finish the recordings...


----------



## ka00 (Dec 30, 2020)

Just speaking to my personal preference, I don't know if a percussion library from Cinematic Studio is really high on my list. A lot of developers do percussion very well. But very few (Performance Samples, Strezov to name the closest competitors) can do legato that even comes close to what Cinematic Studio is able to pull off.

I would personally much rather see a CSS expansion (with less vibrato, or real con sordino, or sul tasto legato, flautando legato, etc!) before a percussion library.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 30, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Just speaking to my personal preference, I don't know if a percussion library from Cinematic Studio is really high on my list. A lot of developers do percussion very well. But very few (Performance Samples, Strezov to name the closest competitors) can do legato that even comes close to what Cinematic Studio is able to pull off.
> 
> I would personally much rather see a CSS expansion (with less vibrato, or real con sordino, or sul tasto legato, flautando legato, etc!) before a percussion library.



I agree. I would rather see a CSS Strings Expansion, for more articulations.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 30, 2020)

And as Alex stood that day, surrounded by marimbas, his foot through a bass drum, a drum stick caught in his hair, and he read this thread about how nobody even wants the library but everyone wants more strings instead, a single crystalline bead of sweat dripped from his temple.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 30, 2020)

What if Alex released CSW and CSPercussion at the same time? 
(explaining the reason it takes this long for csw to be released)


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 30, 2020)

Why does everyone think both will drop at the same time? That makes no sense! Did I miss something?


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 30, 2020)

i am merely joking.. (a meme of sorts.. see the woodwinds thread)


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 30, 2020)

Let's not forget that Alex will be updating CSS after CSW is released, possibly adding some new features, articulations, and easier to use Legato delay option.

The other good news is that CSW release is getting closer every day. Soon the wait will be over. 

I think we will all be missing the CSW waiting room discussions.


----------



## Kent (Jan 9, 2021)

All right, let’s dust this bad boy off for @NoamL


----------



## Tinesaeriel (Jan 9, 2021)

It is finally time to bring this one back, yes.

Let's all now speculate what all instruments this bad boy is gonna contain!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 9, 2021)

Any word on when this will be released?


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Jan 9, 2021)

I hope the bass drum legato transitions will be on point


----------



## AMBi (Jan 9, 2021)

And thus the migration begins 

This is our new home


----------



## cqd (Jan 9, 2021)

I emailed Alex.. it's out the start of February apparently..


----------



## Supremo (Jan 9, 2021)

Talking about consistency across CS libraries, just wondering if I could copy the midi from say CSS cellos and put it straight on CSP taikos. Need to e-mail John.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 10, 2021)

ChickenAndARoll said:


> I hope the bass drum legato transitions will be on point


While I find your comment funny, I think there is still some truth to it. If you play the bass drum, you will have a different sound depending on where you hit the drum head (basically true for any drum). Now for rolls you could indeed sample the transition of playing a roll on one position to playing it on another position.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 10, 2021)

After Percussions:

Cinematic Studio Choir?


----------



## Noc (Jan 10, 2021)

ridgero said:


> After Percussions:
> 
> Cinematic Studio Choir?


Cinematic Studio Choir and Cinematic Studio Harp (assuming it isn’t included in CSP) are the final two CS libraries I’m hoping for to give us a truly complete orchestra. (Though IMO it’d be a tall order for even Alex to sample a better harp than Spitfire’s Skaila Kanga Harp Redux …)


----------



## cqd (Jan 10, 2021)

The harp will be in the percussion..


----------



## dedene (Jan 10, 2021)

barteredbride said:


> So it begins.


This is the way!


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jan 11, 2021)

shall we begin the bumping of 100 pages until Alex releases CSP? lol


----------



## Drundfunk (Jan 11, 2021)

Well one thing is for sure, if there's no hammer in it I won't buy it.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jan 11, 2021)

Im not going to be expecting this this year. Maybe 2022.


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 11, 2021)

Won’t even be following this thread. Now that I have CSW, I’m more than happy.


----------



## Kony (Jan 11, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Im not going to be expecting this this year. Maybe 2022.


I think Alex mentioned it will be out this February.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 11, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Im not going to be expecting this this year. Maybe 2022.


I was about to say _why so far in the future?_

then I realized it's 2021...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm most likely going to end up buying CSPerc because of two reasons:

- the room tone to easily match it with the rest of the series
- to own the complete collection

It's hard to imagine what the library could potentially pull off that another percussion library doesn't already do, programming or content-wise.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 11, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Won’t even be following this thread. Now that I have CSW, I’m more than happy.


 But have you considered that this thread might be just as fun as the last?


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 11, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> But have you considered that this thread might be just as fun as the last?


No. The CSW thread was torture.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 11, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> No. The CSW thread was torture.


I'm sure you'll know when the percussion comes out anyway, even if you completely block this thread. I'm glad you're enjoying your new toy/tool!


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 11, 2021)

I think the updates of the previous libraries are their first priority, so I bet more on 22 than this year.
Alex and his team need time to finish their products, but the wait always worth it.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 11, 2021)

I think CSP has been recorded a long time ago. I can't see why two or three guys painstakingly editing CSW samples for long months could stop the rest of the team to do their own thing at the same time...


----------



## JeffvR (Jan 11, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> I think CSP has been recorded a long time ago. I can't see why two or three guys painstakingly editing CSW samples for long months could stop the rest of the team to do their own thing at the same time...


No, they still have to finish the recordings. That's what I've been told by mail. Also, the Covid regulations in Australia are really strict.


----------



## lgmcben (Jan 11, 2021)

Should be out in 2029 just in time for The Terminator theme


----------



## purple (Jan 12, 2021)

I hope the timpani has some good bends. That's one area where that wonderful scripting we all know from CS series would come in handy and make this lib push the boundaries like the others have.


----------



## purple (Jan 12, 2021)

cqd said:


> I emailed Alex.. it's out the start of February apparently..


The lack of people quoting and reacting to this post makes me think it must be a joke post. Hope I am wrong though!


----------



## cqd (Jan 12, 2021)

purple said:


> The lack of people quoting and reacting to this post makes me think it must be a joke post. Hope I am wrong though!


It was a joke post..


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 12, 2021)

anyone noticed the new banner?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 12, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> Well one thing is for sure, if there's no hammer in it I won't buy it.



They really need to incorporate this technique....


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 12, 2021)

As far as COVID though, most percussion can be sampled one person at a time right? Then all it would take would be keeping everyone in the booth separated, masked, and cleaning up between people touching knobs and buttons and the like. When i think about it, percussion is probably the absolute easiest to sample during this pandemic


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jan 13, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> As far as COVID though, most percussion can be sampled one person at a time right? Then all it would take would be keeping everyone in the booth separated, masked, and cleaning up between people touching knobs and buttons and the like. When i think about it, percussion is probably the absolute easiest to sample during this pandemic


I think Alex even mentioned as such. Not necessarily in relation to COVID, but just that he didn’t expect the delay between libraries to be nearly as long for percussion. I don’t know what that means as far as release dates, though I’m not holding my breath either way.

Which is not to say that I’m not excited for it. In fact, I’m surprised to see people mention that they’re already covered in that area. I personally don’t own - or haven’t seen - any percussion library that really meets my needs (I’m picky about timpani and snares) but also encompasses mallets, etc as well. Maybe Orchestral Percussion SDX, but it’s expensive if you don’t already own Superior Drummer.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 13, 2021)

Michael Stibor said:


> I think Alex even mentioned as such. Not necessarily in relation to COVID, but just that he didn’t expect the delay between libraries to be nearly as long for percussion. I don’t know what that means as far as release dates though. I’m not holding my breath either way.
> 
> Which is not to say that I’m not excited for it. In fact, I’m surprised to see people mention that they’re already covered in that area. I personally don’t own - or haven’t seen - any percussion library that really meets my needs (I’m picky about timpani and snares) but also encompasses mallets, etc as well. Maybe Orchestral Percussion SDX, but it’s expensive if you don’t already own Superior Drummer.


Not Berlin Percussion and The Timpani? It seems like one of the deepest orchestral percussion libraries out there and I've been eyeing it. What do you feel is missing?


----------



## purple (Jan 13, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Not Berlin Percussion and The Timpani? It seems like one of the deepest orchestral percussion libraries out there and I've been eyeing it. What do you feel is missing?


Yeah, with the 40% off discount for EDU accounts the Berlin Percussion is looking mighty appetizing. It would come out to ~$360 for me, not much more than CSP will be assuming they stick with the same pricing (should we come up with a different acronym since CSP is taken up by piano?)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 13, 2021)

purple said:


> (should we come up with a different acronym since CSP is taken up by piano?)


CSPerc?
CSohmygodthatsnaresoundssogood?


----------



## Leequalizer (Jan 18, 2021)

Maybe we could call it CSOP for Orchestal Percussion to differentiate it from CSP(iano)?!?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 18, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> CSPerc?


Yeah, I agree CSPerc sounds good.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jan 18, 2021)

I’m sticking with CSP. It matches the CSS, CSB, and CSW sections better.

There, it’s settled. And so it shall be: CSP!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 18, 2021)

purple said:


> (should we come up with a different acronym since CSP is taken up by piano?)


CinePerc.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 18, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> CinePerc.


Isn't that already taken?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Isn't that already taken?


What’s your point?


----------



## Scalms (Jan 18, 2021)

How about:

CSPi or CSPia or CSPian or CSPiano, 

for the piano? which do you prefer?


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 18, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> What’s your point?


Oh, did i just...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 18, 2021)

How about a random acronym?

ØXY


----------



## jeremiahpena (Jan 18, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> How about a random acronym?
> 
> ØXY


I can't wait for the new percussion library ⌡╤î.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 18, 2021)

probably CSOP since CSP is taken.


----------



## Evans (Jan 18, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> How about a random acronym?
> 
> ØXY


This needs to be added to the Abbreviations thread in the Newbie Questions board immediately.


----------



## ned3000 (Jan 18, 2021)

constaneum said:


> probably CSOP since CSP is taken.


I think it's going to end up being CSP just by default/usage. Nobody ever talks about Cinematic Studio Piano, so if anything that acronym should get the weird name, like "CSPNO".


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jan 18, 2021)

ned3000 said:


> I think it's going to end up being CSP just by default/usage. Nobody ever talks about Cinematic Studio Piano, so if anything that acronym should get the weird name, like "CSPNO".


Exactly what I was thinking. It makes no sense for CSP to be used for the piano. Nothing against it, but it makes more sense for the percussion library that goes together with the woodwind library, the brass library, and the strings library, to have the same three letter designation, and I can't believe I have such a strong opinion on this so I'm gonna stop now. 




CSP forever!


----------



## purple (Jan 18, 2021)

New idea: We use CSP for percussion and use CSp for piano.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 18, 2021)

purple said:


> New idea: We use CSP for percussion and use CSp for piano.


How about CSPF for the piano library? (An imaginary cookie goes to the first person to identify why ... although I wouldn’t expect it to take very long hereabouts.)


----------



## constaneum (Jan 18, 2021)

purple said:


> New idea: We use CSP for percussion and use CSp for piano.


oh dear...the less importance of piano till they only deserve a lower case "p". how sad.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 18, 2021)

WindcryMusic said:


> How about CSPF for the piano library? (An imaginary cookie goes to the first person to identify why ... although I wouldn’t expect it to take very long hereabouts.)


Pianoforte i think

Why not CSGP? (grand piano)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 18, 2021)

CS:GO?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 18, 2021)

Maybe something more accurate for most customers when it comes to the piano.

CSA: Cinematic Studio Afterthought


----------



## Illico (Jan 18, 2021)

if you look at the website https://cinematicstudioseries.com/piano/
*CSP* is used on description (there is a prescription)

For Percussion, could be *CSPE* : _*C*inematic *S*tudio *P*ercussion *E*nsemble (*C*inematic *S*tudio *PE*rcussion)_


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 19, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Pianoforte i think
> 
> Why not CSGP? (grand piano)


Yep ... the historical/formal name of the instrument. Cookie awarded.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Jan 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Maybe something more accurate for most customers when it comes to the piano.
> 
> CSA: Cinematic Studio Afterthought


I really like the piano! Sure it's not as deep as some piano libraries. But the tone and mic options are nice and versatile.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jan 19, 2021)

Can we be honest about the fact that Cinematic’s piano has been mentioned in this _one_ thread more times than it ever has among all other threads combined, and therefore an abbreviation is not really necessary.

Nothing against the piano btw. But it’s not exactly one of their key flagship products.


----------



## kupo15 (Jan 19, 2021)

Kony said:


> I think Alex mentioned it will be out this February.


I hope not! But I hope so also...errr I just bought SF because I thought it would be another 2 years for Perc so that would stink for it to be released next month lol If so then I guess my bad for not asking ahead >>


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 19, 2021)

Kony said:


> I think Alex mentioned it will be out this February.


Whaaat?!! No way with CSW and the CSS update coming 😳


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 26, 2021)

Anyone heard from anything from Alex or Cinematic Studio about updates on this? With the CSS and CSW updates still not delivered, my hope for the percs to be released this year are close to none at this point, but maybe Alex keeps will do a Santa Clauss of himself and have it as a little Christmas gift surprise..  I can sure prepare some cookies if that could help!


----------



## william81723 (Nov 26, 2021)

Grizzlymv said:


> Anyone heard from anything from Alex or Cinematic Studio about updates on this? With the CSS and CSW updates still not delivered, my hope for the percs to be released this year are close to none at this point, but maybe Alex keeps will do a Santa Clauss of himself and have it as a little Christmas gift surprise..  I can sure prepare some cookies if that could help!


Too many percussion libraries in the market now.....I would recommend Alex not to make CSP.
I hope Cinematic Studio Series can have a strings library with brighter tone and more various vibrato controls.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 26, 2021)

william81723 said:


> Too many percussion libraries in the market now.....I would recommend Alex not to make CSP.
> I hope Cinematic Studio Series can have a strings library with brighter tone and more various vibrato controls.


What would you recommend as an orchestral percs that would blend well with the cinematic series? I've seen that TrueStrike v2 is up and on sale right now. tempting, but I'm trying to resist for CSPercs.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 26, 2021)

Grizzlymv said:


> Anyone heard from anything from Alex or Cinematic Studio about updates on this? With the CSS and CSW updates still not delivered, my hope for the percs to be released this year are close to none at this point, but maybe Alex keeps will do a Santa Clauss of himself and have it as a little Christmas gift surprise..  I can sure prepare some cookies if that could help!



Yeh, i was rather hoping that there would have been fixes for the CSW issues by now.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 26, 2021)

Billy Palmer said:


> I really like the piano! Sure it's not as deep as some piano libraries. But the tone and mic options are nice and versatile.



yeh its one of my favourite pianos.


----------



## cqd (Nov 26, 2021)

Didn't he say somewhere it would be the end of next year?..


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 26, 2021)

william81723 said:


> Too many percussion libraries in the market now.....I would recommend Alex not to make CSP.


The same can be said about strings, right? There are too many string libraries on the market right now! Ahahaha


----------



## william81723 (Nov 26, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> The same can be said about strings, right? There are too many string libraries on the market right now! Ahahaha


However,I love Alex's technique and his products' script much more than other companies.
Percussion libraries are easier to be made and that will waste Alex's talent!! (In my opinion..)


Grizzlymv said:


> What would you recommend as an orchestral percs that would blend well with the cinematic series? I've seen that TrueStrike v2 is up and on sale right now. tempting, but I'm trying to resist for CSPercs.


I don't own TrueStrike, but I can recommend you to take a look at Cineperc!! Berlin and VSL's rooms are a little bit too big to combine with CS Series.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 26, 2021)

cqd said:


> Didn't he say somewhere it would be the end of next year?..


I have zero confidence in any time line given by Alex. You need to at least triple it......at the very least....


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 26, 2021)

For the owners of CSS/ CSB/ and CSW - it is easy to see the advantages that CSP (Perc) would be for ease of programming and mixing. My bet is he already recorded the perc and just trying to FIRST tie off the bow on CSW update(s) as well as updated CSS legato option (making it easier for those who have issues with sorting out the delay.) All guesses on my end.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Nov 26, 2021)

I just want Alex to wrap up with CSS/CSW updates and release CSP already so he can get started on Cinematic Symphonic Series next


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 26, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Cinematic Symphonic Series next


I wonder which hall Alex will choose for recording


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 26, 2021)

william81723 said:


> However,I love Alex's technique and his products' script much more than other companies.
> Percussion libraries are easier to be made and that will waste Alex's talent!! (In my opinion..)


If we're talking about percussion in general, why on earth are we all thinking about giant hammers and axes in the first place? Melodic percussion and perhaps a harp could be the main jewel of this series!


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Nov 26, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> If we're talking about percussion in general, why on earth are we all thinking about giant hammers and axes in the first place? Melodic percussion and perhaps a harp could be the main jewel of this series!


Now that would be a much more useful accompaniment I think, but what are the odds? I’m nervous those instruments might be considered _too_ auxiliary to include in a bread and butter lineup.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 26, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Now that would be a much more useful accompaniment I think, but what are the odds? I’m nervous those instruments might be considered _too_ auxiliary to include in a bread and butter lineup.


We don't know, but Alex is not a composer of trailer music, but first of all he is a composer with a very good sense of taste and this comforts me to some extent and gives me great hope.


----------



## clisma (Nov 26, 2021)

I would love for Alex (hope he's listening in) to add auxiliary instruments like he did for the Piano. Definitely a Harp (and please, please with a comprehensive selection of glissandi at various dynamics and tempi, there really seems to be a lack of that sort of thing - some get close or resort to using the playable kind).

If it were me, considering the usage of the series in media, I would also create additional packs for each section, focusing on things like recorded runs and clusters/FX, sort of à la Project SAM Pandora, but pristine. That would extend the functionality of the series from 'bread and butter' to 'comprehensive' and 'all-in-one' solution with a cohesive sound.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 19, 2022)

Anybody heard anything about this or any other updates at all from Alex and the Cinematic Studio Series in recent months?
Seems pretty quiet even for what I know from pre-CSW times.


----------



## philthevoid (Aug 19, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Anybody heard anything about this or any other updates at all from Alex and the Cinematic Studio Series in recent months?
> Seems pretty quiet even for what I know from pre-CSW times.


I believe the last we heard was this post (from January):





CSS - Runs Mode!!! (Coming this century, I think)


I love it when developers are transparent, communicative, and understand that their customers are also uncomfortable waiting very long for fixes/updates to be released. Staying silent, and not giving any feedback is counterproductive. I love how Andrew of ISW was so transparent, and decided to...




vi-control.net





I don't think CSPerc is around the corner. And here is why:


> [...]after the CSS update is out I'll be working on future updates for the other libraries as well; these updates will substantially improve the quality of the libraries, and I guarantee they'll be worth the wait.


----------

